# can anyone recommend good dog beds



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi we have two black labs and take them with us when we go away in our m'home and haven't yet found a decent dog bed we tend to go for the flat fleece covered mattress type ones although at home they both have nest type ones. A problem we have is that the fleece sheds all over the place.

Can anyone recommend a good bed and who supplies it?


----------



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Have a look at 3 Peaks beds .Can be seen at Pets at Home I just bought one for my two . Well worth the price


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Our Lab sleeps on a 'crash mat' from Pets at home. Its basically a foam pad in a cover. It has a water resistant base and canvas like top. It goes between the longitudinal seats in the van and can be put outside on the grass or gravel on site. The canvas like material means it does not matter if we walk on it in the van. At night we put a fleece on top of this but usually she pushes it out of the way by morning and is just sleeping on the crash mat. Brand name is 3 Peaks.


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ollie33 said:


> Have a look at 3 Peaks beds .Can be seen at Pets at Home I just bought one for my two . Well worth the price


same here


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Our Lab sleeps on a 'crash mat' from Pets at home. Its basically a foam pad in a cover. It has a water resistant base and canvas like top. It goes between the longitudinal seats in the van and can be put outside on the grass or gravel on site. The canvas like material means it does not matter if we walk on it in the van. At night we put a fleece on top of this but usually she pushes it out of the way by morning and is just sleeping on the crash mat. Brand name is 3 Peaks.

Sorry was re added when I hit the Back key too many times.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Got an old duvet ?

Given a choice, our dogs prefer the duvet so we have a couple modified from an old one. The outer cover is easily washed and easily interchangeable with a spare when muddy. It also keeps them away from our duvet. Well, most of the time.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Bramble recommends "YapDog".


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Two of our shelties sleep on sheepskin rugs.
Mutt in avatar likes a great big cushion.

Dave p


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone - crash mats seem a good idea as l like the non slip base, as ours lie on their beds with (harnesses on) when we're travelling and can slide about if we have to stop suddenly. Also like the idea of them going outside and not getting wet too much or shedding like the fleecy ones .


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have two labs. We bought two flat dog beds called "Classic" from "The original Factory Shop" I think they were about £13 each. 
We also bought two more to go in the toad. They have zip off covers and an inner quilt.

The dogs like them and they stack out the way easily.

Kev


----------



## amcjam (Aug 7, 2009)

*dog beds*

http://www.tuffies.co.uk/


----------

